# From Where Can I Find MCAT Past Papers?



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

I couldn't find mcat past papers anywhere on the internet, does anyone know from where are they available?


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

they are available nowhere.. 
so dont waste your stamina in searching of them..
UHS dont disclose their M Cat past papers ...


----------



## Saad Zafar (Apr 16, 2013)

No , past paperz are disclosed and some students and teacherz have it. But everyone can not get it. I also hv 2011 nd 2009 past ppr which i copied frm my frnd. I don't knw he got those paperz.Me also looking for 2012 paperz.


----------



## Captian Ali (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Saad can you please paste these papers of 2009 and 2011 on this site .plz plz share the knowledge


----------



## Saad Zafar (Apr 16, 2013)

Ali, print of those copies are very bad. So they would not look clear on photos. 

- - - Updated - - -

2011 past paperz are available on this website in MCAT portion. Search this site, u wil find it.Edu.apnafort.com

- - - Updated - - -

2011 past paperz are available on this website in MCAT portion. Search this site, u wil find it.Edu.apnafort.com


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Alright guys, thanks a lot!


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

M cat past papers are available nowhere but in the UHS under top security..
and those which are available on site are fake because they don't match the answer key...
I tried my best to get past papers in any way but in the end I found that just sample papers is more than enough for us guys.. don't waste your time and stamina in search of them . it's against the UHS policy to allow anybody disclose them .. 
anyways , All the best ...:thumbs up:


----------



## Zeesha tahir (Aug 17, 2013)

So Plzzzzzzzz Send Me These Papers....As Soon as Possible........


----------

